# morning sickness and progynova



## hoping2 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, I am about 8 weeks pregnant following fertility treatment. I have to take progynova 3 times a day and sometimes throw up quite soon (about an hour) after taking it because of morning sickness. Can you tell me, how long would it take for the dose to be absorbed and should I be taking another dose straightaway if I'm sick? One health professional suggested that the progynova might be making me feel worse (I take 6mg per day) but my clinic doesn't want me to reduce the dose. I stop taking it at 12 weeks. If possible, I therefore don't want to take extra doses as I'm feeling sick quite a bit of the time. Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hoping,

Huge congrats on your pregnancy  but sorry to hear about the ms 

The progynova may be contributing to the way you are feeling as it's basically just boosting yoru pregnancy hormones (which cause the ms in the first place) Hopefully once you stop and get into your second tri then things will settle themselves and you'll start to feel better   In terms of being sick after taking the tablet then I wouldn't take any extra unless you are being sick within half an hour of taking it. You should have absorbed enough of the drug within an hour.

Hope you feel better soon. Best wishes
Maz x


----------

